# Less Than A Stellar Flush!



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe I'm just not used to the way RV toilets work but the head in our '09 30BHDS OB seems to leave a lot to be desired. When you flush with the floor pedal it simply allows a bit of water to swirl around the bowl and most of the time toilet paper or







other stuff







end up still in the bowl requiring a rinse with the shower hose or a bucket of water.
Friends of ours have a 2004 Zepplin and when the flush lever is pushed you get a great shot of water swirling action that does the job.

So my questions:
1) is this behaviour normal for OB toilets?
2) can anything be done to improve it?
3) are there aftermarket toliets that you can buy that work better?

As always, many thanks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ours has never been GREAT but it has never reall caused us any _problems_. If you hold it down for 4 or 5 seconds its usually fine.

Also, its recommended before using the head, instead of pushing down on the pedel to flush, put your foot underneath it and pull lightly up. this will add water to the bowl (as much as you think you may need. Then when you flush the additional water makes those flushes a little more productive. you can do this before of after doing your "business" but before flushing.

Good luck!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Maybe I'm just not used to the way RV toilets work but the head in our '09 30BHDS OB seems to leave a lot to be desired. When you flush with the floor pedal it simply allows a bit of water to swirl around the bowl and most of the time toilet paper or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot will depend on your water pressure. Are you hooked to city water, using the pump or have you experienced the same thing either way? Also if you fill the bowl somewhat with water, (lifting the pedal) then push all the way down it should help.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Ours has never been GREAT but it has never reall caused us any _problems_. If you hold it down for 4 or 5 seconds its usually fine.
> 
> Also, its recommended before using the head, instead of pushing down on the pedel to flush, put your foot underneath it and pull lightly up. this will add water to the bowl (as much as you think you may need. Then when you flush the additional water makes those flushes a little more productive. you can do this before of after doing your "business" but before flushing.
> 
> Good luck!


X2! Adding water to the bowl is the key to a successful flush








The inertia of a larger quantity of water falling downward into the tank will help aleviate "residoo"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geez, this whole topic just plain stinks!









Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Maybe I'm just not used to the way RV toilets work but the head in our '09 30BHDS OB seems to *leave a lot to be desired.* When you flush with the floor pedal it simply allows a bit of water to swirl around the bowl and most of the time toilet paper or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are all way off !!

Lets re-read the OP once again shall we. The author has indicated that what is left is *desireable*, and has asked what can be done to improve this.

I think we just described how to get a cleaner bowl. might not be what was requested......









_ok, im bored....._


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> .....
> 
> _ok, im bored....._


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I learned from a wise old camper to put a piece of TP down in the bowl with the water before commencing business (#2)...then nothing sticks....

blehhh


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

matty1 said:


> I learned from a wise old camper to put a piece of TP down in the bowl with the water before commencing business (#2)...then nothing sticks....
> 
> blehhh


You beat me to it, Matty1. Living in Europe for 5 years and dealing with the 'shelf' toilets, you quickly learn the TP trick.

If you don't know what a shelf toilet is there is a good picture of one here. I never understood the design though?!?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just love how these potty threads *can* and *"doo"* go straight to the *toilet*









I can only hope that we helped the original poster in some way...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

matty1 said:


> I learned from a wise old camper to put a piece of TP down in the bowl with the water before commencing business (#2)...then nothing sticks....
> 
> blehhh


What you don't like the Pepe le Pew racing stripes??

Back to the OP, add water before the main event, spread a couple of sheets of paper on the water surface for a target and then hold the bon voyage level for a full 3 seconds. No more worries.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I learned from a wise old camper to put a piece of TP down in the bowl with the water before commencing business (#2)...then nothing sticks....
> 
> blehhh


What you don't like the Pepe le Pew racing stripes??

Back to the OP, add water before the main event, spread a couple of sheets of paper on the water surface for a target and then hold the bon voyage level for a full 3 seconds. No more worries.
[/quote]

Dang. If I gotta do that every time I gotta poo, I'll have racin' stripes in my shorts before I get the toilet ready!

We just flush, and re-flush and then bowl brush if necessary.

My way it's "post" event...









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I just love how these potty threads *can* and *"doo"* go straight to the *toilet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I learned from a wise old camper to put a piece of TP down in the bowl with the water before commencing business (#2)...then nothing sticks....
> 
> blehhh


You beat me to it, Matty1. Living in Europe for 5 years and dealing with the 'shelf' toilets, you quickly learn the TP trick.

If you don't know what a shelf toilet is there is a good picture of one here. I never understood the design though?!?








[/quote]

I spent a summer in Germany and know exactly what you are talking about. Those toilets do not bring back good memories. I still don't get it.

-CC


----------

